# Coweta County



## NUTT (Jul 24, 2006)

I have 4 openings in Coweta County. We have 471 acres in two tracts of 371 and 110. The 110 is across the road. Mostly big select pines with lots of food plot area and some nice hardwoods in spots. We will have 8 people. My brother in law is the 8th person and he keeps the grass cut around the home placed and roads mowed which is mandantory for the landowner. This is what he does in lieu of paying the lease. Just wanting to be up front with the numbers. We will have SEVEN paying members at 575.00 which includes insurance and food plot money up front so I don't have to beg for it later. NO TURKEY OR DUCK HUNTING rights. Primitive camping and we keep a nice area for a camp but there has been minumum hunting on this piece. This will be our third year hunting. You are allowed two bucks per ga regs and we will decide as a club about guest but no matter what you only get two bucks for your membership. Hunting will be by pin in system with combination locks. Small pond but I don't know about fish population. Please, I have been pretty detailed with info and ask that only seriously interested people reply by PM with a way to contact you. Thanks NUTT


----------



## Bama Boy (Jul 24, 2006)

where at in coweta?  Is bow hunting allowed?


----------



## fuller729 (Jul 24, 2006)

Where in coweta also?


----------



## NUTT (Jul 24, 2006)

It is close to Powers Crossroads off Highway 34 but that is as descriptive as I will get unless someone wants to see it for membership purposes. I have answered all pms and will respond in order as they are received. Thanks to all who have shown interest. NUTT


----------



## NUTT (Jul 27, 2006)

Been fortunate to get two great woody members in on this. I still have 2 spots left. Shown it twice and got two members so that tells you something about the land. Let me know


----------



## quality hunter (Jul 28, 2006)

I am a member of this land. I had a trail camera out for 24 hours and had a full roll of film. Two young eight pointers but nice. Another bigger eight or ten with 10 inch brow tines and a spike and some does. This was all off the side of the road no trail or nothing. You better move fast on this. This is some of the best land you will find for quality bucks.

James


----------



## Lostoutlaw (Jul 28, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Patriot44 (Jul 29, 2006)

PM sent to Nutt-

Thanks


----------



## quality hunter (Jul 30, 2006)

We filled this land up fast with some good people. I have never seen a deer heard like this one. Thanks Woodys.


----------



## Bama Boy (Jul 30, 2006)

If anyone uses the gate by the duck pond, look out for the WASPS in the gate right where the lock is.  I will try to get a can of spray and kill them this week.  Enjoyed meeting most of you today.


----------



## quality hunter (Jul 30, 2006)

Also if anybody is planning on fishing the pond watch out for snakes. I almost stepped on a six foot cotton mouth. I think that thing had too be a state record biggest snake I have ever seen. If I kill it I will post it on Woodys.


----------



## NUTT (Jul 31, 2006)

*Coweta Club*

Thanks to everyone who replied about our club in Coweta. We are currently full at this time. If another club in this area comes available I will surely post it. Thanks again for your interest. Good luck to everyone. NUTT


----------

